# multi port fogging on a 1.6



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

has this ever been done before??? any way i quit one of my 2 full time jobs and my dream of a turbo and my sig. 9.5 goal have been abandoned...... so im going the cheaper route. is there such a thing as like a 12hp shot nozzle?? this will give my a 50 shot is i use one in each intake track! am i even close on this?? i'm relitivly new at NO2. if i could do this with a 12hp shot wouldn't it be safer on the engine to have this even distribution?
any way some one teach me!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

I've never heard of it but anything's possible. If your relatively new to nitrous, RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH. I believe the GA motor can only hold around 50hp or so max...anything more than that would need stronger internals, upgraded fuel, etc etc. I don't see the point of going direct port for that. Stick with a dry or wet....IMHO

Kyle


P.S.
And no the small D.P. that NOS carries for jetting is around 19/20. not sure of the actual size(ie .42, .52, etc etc)


----------

